# 12 fruit fly species genomes decoded and compared



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

For those who are interested in fruit fly genetics, this week sees the publication of a tour de force effort where the genomes of 12 fruit fly species (including melanogaster) have been compared....

The results are published in Nature and there are several free access articles found at the following links...

http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v4 ... 0183a.html

http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v4 ... 06341.html

http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v4 ... 06340.html


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks for the info. Any knew light on genetics with fruit flies? somone told me that there was a new species discovered recently that was a little large than Hydei, but i am skeptical.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

There are new species of bugs being discovered all the time. I don't think it's far fetched that someone might have disovered a fly larger than hydei recently. Whether the species is available or good for captive breeding is another question entirely.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

Wow! How long do you suppose it will be before we see whole genome multiple comparisons for other taxa? The implications of this are huge. If I understand this correctly, this could lead to things like sequencing genomes of two groups of frogs and learning they are from distinct populations with a genetic distance that would be expected by immigration between groups occuring once every 22 +/- 3 years. Am I off base on this?


----------

